# Diarhea - electrolytes?



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

Our little 6 day old baby boer now has light green runny poo as in watery diarrhea. My granddaughter is giving her pedialyte (electrolytes) now & I just read a post about too much electrolytes causing diarrhea, could this be her problem?  I gave the mama goat olive tree leaves the day before, as she wouldn't eat much of her grain and pellets then she had the runs for a bit yesterday but is fine now, could this be why the baby has diarrhea?

We're having a heat wave here 109 today, so thought the electrolytes would help her with the heat. Any thoughts???? we lost her little brother on Sunday and I sure don't want this little one not to make it. She's nursing okay and when it cools down in the evenings she's active, but just lays a bit during the day with the heat.
thanks,


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Green poo is often diet related. How much milk is she getting. Bottle baby or dam-raised? How did the brother die? I would suggest probios to start, and to run a fecal (they are usually pretty cheap) to make sure she isn't struggling with coccidia.  I had some green poos this year from my buckling gorging himself on wet grass.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How did brother die?
Baby needs to be pulled off milk for 12-24 hours..give a quality electro (recipe to follow) 
3cc CD Antitoxin
3 cc Pepto

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses (*or what ever molasses you have or honey*)
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt. (*for her I would choose Baking soda)*
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar
Mix well and drench or let them drink it. 
You said mom is fine now? back to berries, eating drinking peeing alert??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a home remedy for scours and diarrhea, but it involves BlackBerry Roots, which not many people have access to. So I thought I might ask if you can dig any roots up...


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone, the baby is nursing from the mom without encouragement. She was born on the 27th at 3:00 a.m. she was the 2nd to be born, these were the first babies for this mother. We are having a terrible heat wave now and on Saturday the buckling started being lethargic, I didn't know this til about 7 p.m., he died the next morning about 9:30 a.m. We started giving Pedialyte to the doeling on Sunday because of the heat. Her poo started out thick and yellow, then thinner yellow and today is light greenish yellow in color. Last night Mocha (the mama) ate a little grass and the baby might have nibbled a bit but was running and playing okay last night. This morning her poo is watery and light green/yellow. I'm getting ready to go check on her now and it's almost 8:00 p.m. here.

I mixed up that electrolyte recipe the other night and was going to give it to the mama, but I tasted it, is it supposed to taste salty? I used sea salt, I bought unsulphured molasses etc. and made a half a batch. We are giving the mama pedialyte too now.


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I have a home remedy for scours and diarrhea, but it involves BlackBerry Roots, which not many people have access to. So I thought I might ask if you can dig any roots up...


Sorry, I don't know anyone here that would have blackberry roots!! sounds interesting though, maybe others could use it, if it's posted.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes a little salty but they love it...

What you discribe in your little doe is milk scours...
http://goat-link.com/content/view/46/75/#.UdTp0T6DTL8


> 3. Clostridium perfringens Type C & D,
> comes from eating-
> a. too much milk from mom and not digesting it
> b. milk replacers
> ...


If she is active..then give pepto and cd antitoxin and watch her careful..if the runs do not clear up my morning..I would stop milk for 12-24 hours and give the electrlytes..give the tummy a chance to settle cd antitoxin is still needed


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

because this is nolonger an emergency Im moving it to health and wellness.


----------



## hanna5977 (May 7, 2013)

I have a 9 month old wether..he has had runny poo and slight foaming of the mouth..checked mouth, doesn't apper to anything stuck or lodged..gave him 1/2 scour tablet, got from the vet, 3 days in a row..still runny poo..this morning gave him a pepto tablet and now I wait to see if this helps..they are on a natural wormer from mollys herbals so im sure its not worms ..any ideas???


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

With running poop...stop all feed, hay and graze only...C D Antitoxin along with pepto...electrolytes help keep him hydrated...
1/2 teaspoon baking in enough water to drench might help with his tummy issues as well...

Is he chewing a cud, active, eating hay ok? Check his eyes for anemia and his temp for fever...

have a fecal done to check worm load and cocci...

if poop is green tint it couldbe dietary, dark brown to black couldbe worm load..

It would be a good idea to start your own thread so your post doesnt get missed...


----------



## hanna5977 (May 7, 2013)

happybleats said:


> With running poop...stop all feed, hay and graze only...C D Antitoxin along with pepto...electrolytes help keep him hydrated...
> 1/2 teaspoon baking in enough water to drench might help with his tummy issues as well...
> 
> Is he chewing a cud, active, eating hay ok? Check his eyes for anemia and his temp for fever...
> ...


 poop is dark green and they were given cdt shot,boosters, in august..i did give him a pepto tab..how many can I give him? also they are taking natural wormers, so I don't think its worms..and he is chewing his cud.i found the recipe for the electro lytes so that is next..he's eating normally. did find out however I may be feeding them too much goat feed..didn't know they only get 1 cup of grain a day..and he isn't bloated..nothing has changed in their diet...do I need to keep him separate from the others, as they are fine...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did he recently get into some extra feed or some grass? 

coccidia is not taken care of by regular worms - also just because they are on a worming program doesnt mean he wouldnt have worms. Best to get a fecal done and know for sure if parasites are an issue or not


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Stacy, some times herbs need help . Have a fecal done to be sure he's clear, but green color can indicate dietary so continue the pepto he can have a regular adult dose per pound ....


----------

